# رسوماتى البسيطة :)



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

سلام ونعمة على أحلى اعضاء فى المنتدى
النهارة فضلت قاعدة فى الشقة زهقانة روحت جيبت ورقة والالوان
وقولت يابت يالارا مش أنتى يابت الهى تنشكى فى بطنك
فى فنون جميلة
قولت : أة
قولت لنفسيتى يبقى قومى اتسلى بالرسم حبة
رسمت شوية حاجات بس انا من النوع اللى ايدى سريعة جدا فى الرسم
انا اتعلمت كدة الدقة والسرعة فى نفس الوقت
رسمت شوية حاجات بس هى مش حلوة عشان انا كنت بتسلى مش ناوية يعنى ارسم ارسم
كنت بتسلى بس
























بلاش تريقة قولت كنت بتسلى :t16:
​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يناير 2014)

*ايـــــــــــــــــــــه ده !!!!!!!!*


*وده رسم ده ؟؟*

*دا نكش فراخ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ايـــــــــــــــــــــه ده !!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *وده رسم ده ؟؟*
> ...



هئ هئ هئ هئ هئ
قولت كنت بتسلى
وانا دخالة بيهم مسابقة يعنى ياخال :scenic:
​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

حلووين خالص يا لارا تسلم ايدك عجبنى خالص تداخل الالوان خصوصا فى رسمة السمكة المستهبلة وعاملة وردة انتى موهوبة يا بنتى ممكن ترسمى باتقان اكتر وتعملى لوحات تجنن لبيتك تزينى بيها شقتك استغلى وقت فراغك وموهبتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حلووين خالص يا لارا تسلم ايدك عجبنى خالص تداخل الالوان خصوصا فى رسمة السمكة المستهبلة وعاملة وردة انتى موهوبة يا بنتى ممكن ترسمى باتقان اكتر وتعملى لوحات تجنن لبيتك تزينى بيها شقتك استغلى وقت فراغك وموهبتك



انا موهبة ..؟!
دى تريقة صوح ..؟! :dntknw:
واية السمكة المستهبلة دى ..؟!
دى كبيرة حبيتين بس اصلى كنت زهقانة كمان ركزى فى صورة السمكة هتلاقينى بجرب اللون فى الورقة من فوق من زهقى هههههههههههههه
نورتى يابطة 
​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يناير 2014)

*لاء انا بضحك معاكي اختي الغاليه *

*حلوين الصراحه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *لاء انا بضحك معاكي اختي الغاليه *
> 
> *حلوين الصراحه *​



مش مصدقك على فكرة :2:
اطلع بره اطلع بره بدل مااجيب المطواة اظرفك بيك رصاصتين :bomb:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت ياباشا
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 يناير 2014)

ههههههههه بالنسبة للرسمة رقم 1 والرسمة رقم 3 ههههههههه دول فطسوني ضحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ههههههههه بالنسبة للرسمة رقم 1 والرسمة رقم 3 ههههههههه دول فطسوني ضحك



لية يعنى ..؟!
اشمعنا وضحلى الفكرة بسرعة يلا ههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*بالزمة دا كلام يامدام لارا
واحده لسه متجوزة من 13 يوم
يعني المفروض في شهر العسل
سايبه جوزها وبيتها والطبيخ
وقاعده ترسم
مش خايفه جوزك يطفش منك 
ولا هو طفش فعلا ولا ايه 

بس حلوين رسوماتك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بالزمة دا كلام يامدام لارا
> واحده لسه متجوزة من 13 يوم
> يعني المفروض في شهر العسل
> سايبه جوزها وبيتها والطبيخ
> ...



اة بالزمة دا كلام

لية هو انا هفضل قاعدة بطبخ واكنس بس
:dntknw:
نورتى يابتول التوبيك
وشكرا لذوقك
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

انما الاعمال بالنيات

اما الرسم بالفرشاة

وهنا مفيش

لا نيات ولا فرشاة

بس بسراحه

حلوين الرسومات​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> انما الاعمال بالنيات
> 
> اما الرسم بالفرشاة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياباشا
نورتنى 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يناير 2014)

حلوين.  رسومات لزيزه. و تداخل ألوان جميل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حلوين.  رسومات لزيزه. و تداخل ألوان جميل



شكرا ياحبيبة قلبى
نورتى
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يناير 2014)

برافو عليك رسومات جميلة جدا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> برافو عليك رسومات جميلة جدا
> تسلم ايدك



شكرا استاذى الغالى
نورتنى
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يناير 2014)

*رسومات جميلة يالارا 
فعلا انتى موهوبة
حافظى على موهبتك ونميها
سلام المسيح يملا حياتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2014)

رسومات بدون مجاملة تحتوي على مسحة من الذكاء
اي انكِ كمبتدئة شي عظيم جداً


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

دي حلوة بجد




و مدام عرفتي ترسمي كدة يبقى اكيد مستواكي هيتحسن بالتدريج
استمري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *رسومات جميلة يالارا
> فعلا انتى موهوبة
> حافظى على موهبتك ونميها
> سلام المسيح يملا حياتك
> الرب يباركك​*



ربنا يخليكى
نورتنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> رسومات بدون مجاملة تحتوي على مسحة من الذكاء
> اي انكِ كمبتدئة شي عظيم جداً



ربنا يخليك شكرا
بس انا مش مبتدئة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي حلوة بجد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لذوقك
نورتى ياميرا
​


----------



## sherihan81 (25 يناير 2014)

*رسومات جميلة والوان متناسقة
الرب يستخدم مواهبك لمجد اسمه 

الرب يباركك عزيزتي YOYO JESUS*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

sherihan81 قال:


> *رسومات جميلة والوان متناسقة
> الرب يستخدم مواهبك لمجد اسمه
> 
> الرب يباركك عزيزتي YOYO JESUS*​



شكرا حبيبة قلبى
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## e-Sword (25 يناير 2014)

*اللللللللللللللللللللله روعـــــــــــــــــــة 
استمري 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 يناير 2014)

*انا قلت انك فنانة و محدش صدقني

بجد تحفة يا بت يا لارا

بس عندي سؤال صغير

**






ديه احلي واحدة بصراحة

بس مش البني أدمين عندهم 5 صوابع بس ؟!؟

بس بجد تحفة

استمري*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 يناير 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> انما الاعمال بالنيات
> 
> اما الرسم بالفرشاة
> 
> ...



*بسراحه ازاي يعني ؟!؟
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يناير 2014)

> الهى تنشكى فى بطنك
> فى فنون جميلة
> قولت : أة


هههههههههههههه
رائع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت ياباشا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللله روعـــــــــــــــــــة
> استمري
> *



نورت ياباشا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *انا قلت انك فنانة و محدش صدقني
> 
> بجد تحفة يا بت يا لارا
> 
> ...



انا لقيتها مش راضية تظبط معايا غير لما ايده تبقى 10 ههههههههههه
وبعدين انا مش فنانة
يبقى لازم اخترع
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> رائع



دا اللى شدك فى الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> دا اللى شدك فى الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​


ايوة حلوة الكلمتين دول:new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ايوة حلوة الكلمتين دول:new6:



:new6:
طيب شكرا 
مش هقولك غير كدة :fun_lol:
​


----------



## tamav maria (26 يناير 2014)

بجد حلوين جدا يالارا 
شوفي بقي ياحلوه ادام انتي فنون وعندك وقت فاضي عاوزاكي تتخيليني وترسميني وانا عارفه الرسامين بيبقي عندهم خيال واسع جدا يعني ممكن من مشاركاتي او مواضيعي او طريقة كلاي تقدري تتخيليني صح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بجد حلوين جدا يالارا
> شوفي بقي ياحلوه ادام انتي فنون وعندك وقت فاضي عاوزاكي تتخيليني وترسميني وانا عارفه الرسامين بيبقي عندهم خيال واسع جدا يعني ممكن من مشاركاتي او مواضيعي او طريقة كلاي تقدري تتخيليني صح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اتخيلك زى العسل بقا :fun_lol:
​


----------



## توما (26 يناير 2014)

معلش سؤال ضغنن بعد أذنك يا لارا ؟؟

هوا الواد دا باصص لفووق لية كدة ؟ 

انا شايف ان فوق فية سمكة و بطة و بنت .... شكلة كدة واللة أعلم حاجة من اتنين يأما جعان أو عاوز يكمل نص دينة :fun_lol:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

توما قال:


> معلش سؤال ضغنن بعد أذنك يا لارا ؟؟
> 
> هوا الواد دا باصص لفووق لية كدة ؟
> 
> ...



الاتنين وحياتك
الاتنين :new6:
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2014)

حلوييييييييييييييين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلوييييييييييييييين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ



نورت الموضوع ياباشا
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 يناير 2014)

حلوين اوى يا لارا تسلم ايديكى 
وسيبك من الكلام المحبط هههههه
ربنا معاكى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> حلوين اوى يا لارا تسلم ايديكى
> وسيبك من الكلام المحبط هههههه
> ربنا معاكى



ههههه متخافيش انا سايبانى من الناس المحبطة والكلام المحبط ^_^
نورتى ياغالية
​


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2014)

حلوين زيك لارا
بس ياريت تغيرى النشاط ههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حلوين زيك لارا
> بس ياريت تغيرى النشاط ههه


*:smile01:smile01
اخرعنا انت وقول عاوز اغير النشاط الى اية ؟
مخدرات هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------

